

Javascript without curly braces - jessaustin
http://threads2.scripting.com/2013/january/javascriptWoCurlyBraces

======
dschwartz88
Listen I get it. Everyone has their own coding style and what makes it easier
for them to read. But, am I really the only one that likes curly braces and
semicolons here?

